# Sand Fleas



## Macman08 (Apr 6, 2008)

Does anyone know where I can get any sand fleas. GBBT doesn't even have frozen ones, let alone live ones and I have not been able to find any on Pensacola Beach (except for a couple of babies).



I don't remember them being this hard to come by any other year. Anyone know what the story is this year? 



Den


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I've never seen a year like this one.

I fished every day last week at Navarre, probably drug my rake at least 200 times before I gave up. Total take was 4fleas and only one wasbig enough to use.


----------



## Macman08 (Apr 6, 2008)

In my opinion the sand flea population on Pensacola Beach has never been the same since they did the beach replenishment several years ago and brought all that sand in from the Gulf. 



I used to go down with a rake, look for the little "v's" and get enough in one scoop for the day. I have not been able to do that since they brought in all of that new sand.



But that does not explain the shortage at GBBT since they usually get their fleas from farther East.



Den


----------



## Gone Fishin' Too (Oct 3, 2007)

I have had pretty good success using the GULP sand fleas on a circle hook. They will last a lot longer in the surf and you never have to worry about flinging them off. The only time you need to check your line is when a fish is on or there is a bunch of grass and seaweed on the line.


----------



## Macman08 (Apr 6, 2008)

Thanks for the hint on the Gulps Gone Fishin' Too-may have to try them in combo with shrimp until I can get the real thing again.



Great looking boat!



Den


----------



## duckhuntinsailor (Sep 28, 2007)

Gray's Tackle had quite a few live ones this afternoon. $4.25/doz


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

Fleas are there, but they are small. I put another layer of wiremesh in my rake (crossed centered) to make the openings smaller....It seems hat the bigger fleas are towards Ft Pickens now...and yes I beleive that the fleas are not the same after Ivan and all the sand dredging after that. I caught a 15" pomp this afternoonwith 4 small fleas on a hook.( Walmart pompano rig). Homemade rigs haven't work in a while. Good luck. 

ps: I did the gulp fleas nothing....got oranges at one time...the other ones were natural colors..nothing. both were the smaller ones...I may have to try the bigger ones I guess. ..are they one inch in size?....and if so what color would you guys recomend. Thanks.


----------



## gotwake7 (Apr 4, 2008)

i have been able to get frozen fleas from dizzy's lizzies on bayou. i think they are 3 bucks a dozen.


----------



## snakeawave (Oct 1, 2007)

I have been hitting Navarre tha last two weeks and have raked a small ziploc bag full each time just have to get wet for them usually I find themon the drop off at the water line or below it


----------



## Nat-Light (Oct 9, 2007)

GBBT had a pretty good supply of fleas coming in earlier in the year, I haven't been able to get any live fleas form them in the last few weeks. I haven't really found many on the beach, it's weird because I was finding plenty last year even on the renourished beach. I take my rake with me each time I fish but always make sure I have plenty of shrimp. I'm also interested to know which gulp fleas you are catching fish on...I've tried them several times and haven't had much success with them. What color and size?


----------



## tcsurfisher (Jan 30, 2008)

went to navarre last sat out past the gate was getting big ones but they were out past the drop off couple feet behind it and lots of little ones but have to get wet


----------

